# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Из молока простоквашу

## Ruslan

Пожалуйста, кто знает, подскажите, как сделать из скисшего магазинного молока простоквашу, которую можно употреблять? Сколько дней 
после истечения срока годности оно еще должно киснуть и в каких условиях?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Из слегка! подкисшего я иногда делаю творог, но простоквашу мы не делаем. Есть вероятность, что получится что-то некультурное.
Если надумаете творог, то банку с молоком поставьте в кастрюльку с холодной водой и нагревайте на самом слабом огне до образования плотного сгустка. Затем остудите и откиньте на дуршлаг. Но, если молоко магазинное с добавками, то творог может не получиться.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Пожалуйста, кто знает, подскажите, как сделать из скисшего магазинного молока простоквашу, которую можно употреблять? Сколько дней 
> после истечения срока годности оно еще должно киснуть и в каких условиях?


Как только прошел срок годности, если оставите _просто_ при комнатной температуре - то и получится _просто_кваша. 
Речь об обычном магазинном молоке с нормальным сроком годности 3-5 дней, не о тетрапаках. В них неизвестно что, чтобы молоко не скисало месяц.

----------


## Марита

Я свежекипяченое молоко ставлю скисать. Так оно не становится быстро кислым. И вкус вкуснее.

----------

